
Show HN: MFile.io - koi
https://mfile.io/76Zn0q
======
acoyfellow
This is pretty cool. I can imagine this being very useful. Do you have an
intended use case / audience?

~~~
koi
This is a very unfinished pitch deck for it:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1IZuPlSyVR0oVoQ8OQMFy...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1IZuPlSyVR0oVoQ8OQMFyZnCExhu0D9eT-
nhcNe-2s-g/edit?usp=sharing) Basically I see it as a way to share samples/
quick portfolio and have it as an alternative to your existing photo sharing/
social media accounts. I think that can appeal to long tail general audience,
if its a stay at home mom with vacation photos or a vendor sending samples to
an art director.

------
theoneone
Works great on iPhone 4s!!! Really nice service. The circular progress
indicator need a %progress or an ETA or both! Great service!

~~~
koi
Thanks a lot.

------
brudgers
Mfile home page: [https://mfile.io/](https://mfile.io/)

------
feulix
Looks cool! But what problem does it solve that sites like Imgur don't?

~~~
koi
I see it as it being very closely aligned to what IMGUR is, but MFile is more
focused as a design solution. IMGUR is a social media channel. MFile is solely
built to be a presentation and sharing tool. I think there is a large enough
market that there is room for others, other than one dominant app like IMGUR.
There are quite a few now and they seem to manage ok, except for
postimage.org. But they are serving 1.8PB of images per month.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12825719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12825719)

